# braided fishing line as serving line?



## soulless (May 22, 2009)

I compared both and they are almost the same except the braided fishing lines cost less and you get more.

I'm gonna try it... And anyone who goes fishing for the big fishes know how strong those braided lines are...


----------



## Rambu (Dec 1, 2008)

i was wondering the same thing... the new fireline crystal braid looks like halo, also the spider wire.. but its not as tight of a braid..... and its really close to the same material..

i want to try it also... nice thing is if it works you have so many options on size..... and some different colors...


----------



## soulless (May 22, 2009)

I'm quite sure it will work, so I'm gonna pick up a roll sometime this week and try it. 

I also found some super strong lines at the local fabric store that can be use as D loops and much cheaper.. i was a fool to have bought 3 7" d loop lines for $7..


----------



## condude4 (Sep 14, 2008)

IT WORKS! I used it to fix where the draw stop hits the cable. I used 20# Powerpro. To get it to stick just put wax on it and rub it in. Better hope your not moving it since its almost glued to it.


----------



## mathews goat (Aug 20, 2006)

I'm sure it will work but how do you know what size it is? Maybe some one with a micrometer can do some measurements for us.


----------



## -chris- (Nov 7, 2005)

Isn't the size in thousands of inches on the spool?


----------



## bowhuntr311 (May 20, 2009)

I have a friend that uses it. Works great for tieing peeps, leechs, pull cords ect...


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Great idea I'll need to give it a whirl. (so to speak)


----------



## mathews goat (Aug 20, 2006)

-chris- said:


> Isn't the size in thousands of inches on the spool?


I dunno can someone check?


----------



## Tunaboy (Oct 3, 2004)

*Ttt*

Anyone else got any more info??


----------



## condude4 (Sep 14, 2008)

This info is for PowerPro braid.

5 LB
.005" DIA. (.125mm) $12.49 
10 LB
.006" DIA. (.15mm) $12.49 
15 LB
.008" DIA. (0.2mm) $12.49 
20 LB
.009" DIA. (.23mm) $12.49 
30 LB
.011" DIA. (.28mm) $12.49 
40 LB
.012" DIA. (0.3mm) $12.49 
50 LB
.014" DIA. (.36mm) $12.49 
65 LB
.016" DIA. (.41mm) $15.49 
80 LB
.017" DIA. (.43mm) $17.49 
100 LB
.018" DIA. (.46mm)


----------



## mathews goat (Aug 20, 2006)

kind of small in diameter


----------



## condude4 (Sep 14, 2008)

it is very small in diamiter, but it doesn't come off. I used it this fall to fix a draw stop rub prob, it still hasn't moved.


----------



## VMS (Jan 27, 2008)

*Works really well!!*

Just tied up a section on my string for where my string suppressor hits the string. It's tight, doesn't move, and you can hot-melt the ends down to a nicely finished serving.

I used some 80 pound TUF line XP, which is green to do mine.... Tied up nicely.

It is thin, but when tying things in, does thickness really matter all that much?

Steve


----------



## mathews goat (Aug 20, 2006)

nope, and I bet it's a little lighter in weight.


----------



## Rambu (Dec 1, 2008)

Spiderwire® Ultracast™ Invisi-Braid in the 50lb...

it should be .014 like halo...... i think this would work great... if someone has some around try it... i want to but i just cant see buying a spool to test it... no stores have it by me... and i would have to buy online...


----------



## Rambu (Dec 1, 2008)

its a go.... I had a buddy find some of the spiderwire and compare it to the halo... it looks the same... same braid.... same size... So i bought 300yds for $34 today... way cheaper the halo.... I will do a string up and post a pic as soon as it gets here monday or so...


----------



## BlackTimber (Sep 15, 2002)

Subscribing


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I use dental floss. It works just fine.


----------



## BILLYGOATT (Apr 4, 2008)

i have been using spider wire and power pro for years on my bows and never had a problem with it.


----------



## mathews goat (Aug 20, 2006)

are you guys using this for center serving or just tyeing things in or the end servings on the string?


----------



## Rambu (Dec 1, 2008)

i am going to do end servings with it.. i am thinking the green or camo in the 100lb test or so would make good center... 

Power pro does not seem to have a very tight braid.. the spider wire and tuf line seems to be much tighter.. more like the halo....


----------



## Tunaboy (Oct 3, 2004)

*Serving*

Wideer, please get us some feedback on how the braid works for cam servings. I do think that Halo is made from spectra material. A quality material at a lower price would make my hobby more affordable. 
Thx.


----------



## Primeshooter67 (Mar 24, 2009)

will wax protect braid from water? i use powerpro on all my pike/muskie rigs the stuff fades after a couple of outings turns white, will it do the same on a bow? water seems to break this stuff dwn! i got caught at a asa tourney last year in a down pour! do you wax it all the time?


----------



## Ancient Archer (Sep 25, 2008)

For serving peeps, etc. I use old bow strings. Cut each full length in half and you have two pieces of serving. One string goes a long way! I use this instead of the dental floss. Each bow string strand is extremely thin and strong - I think they are rated at ~ 75 lbs. when new(???).


----------



## Rambu (Dec 1, 2008)

Tunaboy said:


> Wideer, please get us some feedback on how the braid works for cam servings. I do think that Halo is made from spectra material. A quality material at a lower price would make my hobby more affordable.
> Thx.


yes they are the same material.. I know it will work... it just about finding the right size.. halo has a 60lb break.... no one makes a 60lb line... so its 50 or 65.. the 65lb seems to run at .016 which is good... but i went with the 50 cause it runs at .013 to .014.. some are even .012..... but the stuff i am using is showing to be .014..... tuf line xp is about a perfect match to the halo... but you can not get the size.... you have to get it in .012 or .016....


----------



## Rchr (Jul 3, 2003)

I used to use spider wire as center serving and it worked great. I would use it again if I didn't have so much material now. The only reason I went back is just to use something conventional. But prices are going up, might have to reconsider.


----------



## Rambu (Dec 1, 2008)

ok did some strings today...It works really good... even a more clear than the halo... you almost need to touch it or look close to see it... i did find that the 50lb is a little smaller dia than halo.... the 65lb even though it says .016 i think may fit better to match halo.... but even with the slightly smaller dia it works great... it has a slick finish to it when wrapped.... 


I will post pics later... but here are my thoughts..... it will work.... spiderwire invis-braid.. works well for the clear halo effect... the regular spiderwire colored stuff ... works much like halo in the black.. The tuf line XP matches better in the braid design... but you will have to use the 65lb but that carrys a .016dia.. the 50lb in tuf is only .012.. 

These are all spectra lines.... and so is halo... so if you want to save some money dont be afraid to try it out... It comes out to under half the cost than buying halo...


----------



## BlackTimber (Sep 15, 2002)

That is great info. That's for being the guinea pig.


----------



## Rambu (Dec 1, 2008)

here is a pic... you can see that the string has the spiderwire and the cable has the halo... the spiderwire is more clear... you can also see that the spiderwire seems to flatten a little... i shot about 100 shots through it and no problems...


----------



## sngehl01 (Apr 23, 2006)

that looks sweet.


----------



## mathews goat (Aug 20, 2006)

that looks awesome!!!!!


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

hmmmmm

If it turns out clearer that HALO that means I wount have to serve it as tight to make it clear, thus totally eliminating string twisting under the serving...

How does this stuff hold up on cams?? Like where Single cams eat the servings on the buss cable


----------



## Rambu (Dec 1, 2008)

ex-wolverine said:


> hmmmmm
> 
> If it turns out clearer that HALO that means I wount have to serve it as tight to make it clear, thus totally eliminating string twisting under the serving...
> 
> How does this stuff hold up on cams?? Like where Single cams eat the servings on the buss cable


not sure yet... just started the experiment... but we will see... but my guess will be that it will hold up great...


----------



## 48archer (Mar 19, 2009)

wideerhunt said:


> here is a pic... you can see that the string has the spiderwire and the cable has the halo... the spiderwire is more clear... you can also see that the spiderwire seems to flatten a little... i shot about 100 shots through it and no problems...


Can you take an outside measurement of a finished string and compare it to one that is done in Halo and see if its close to the same diameter.


----------



## Rambu (Dec 1, 2008)

48archer said:


> Can you take an outside measurement of a finished string and compare it to one that is done in Halo and see if its close to the same diameter.


sure.. i will tomorrow... but my feeling is that it is going to be under by a bit with the spiderwire.. But i see no bad with that.. fits better in the track...


----------



## BlackTimber (Sep 15, 2002)

wideerhunt, how did you spool the Spiderwire onto your serving spool?


----------



## JWT (Jan 3, 2006)

I would use a drill and something to tension the spider wire spool. should work...I'll let you know when the spool of SW gets here


----------



## Tunaboy (Oct 3, 2004)

*Spiderwire*

I see that they make other Spiderwire braids that are not clear. The clear seems very $$. What do you think about using the other non clear Spiderwire braids to get the cost down? I don't have to have a clear wrap as long as it wears as well as Halo.


----------



## Rambu (Dec 1, 2008)

i used the line spooler at my shop to put it on... You could use any of the spiderwire... The clear is a little more money... But if you can get just plain white spiderwire you can get it clear yet... I will have some tuff line here this next week to play with also... 

But for the cost... on ebay you can get 300yards of the invis-braid for $34.. or you can buy 120yds of halo for $27.. so really the spiderwire is about as cheap of serving material as your going to find...


----------



## MUZZYxSHOOTER (Jan 1, 2007)

condude4 said:


> IT WORKS! I used it to fix where the draw stop hits the cable. I used 20# Powerpro. To get it to stick just put wax on it and rub it in. Better hope your not moving it since its almost glued to it.



Ya, i would got with something like power pro, or Berkley fireline, or take a look at Stren Super Braid.

I dont see why it wouldnt work,


----------



## Tunaboy (Oct 3, 2004)

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## Tunaboy (Oct 3, 2004)

*Spider Line*

I see this stuff in different boxes with very different prices. It is all called spider Line. Prices start at $10 and go up to $25 for different versions. This is NOT the mono. that they also sell. I don't care much about the color but do want the stuff made from the right material. Are most of the spider line materials just variations of the same basic material??


----------



## subchief (May 17, 2009)

I was looking to add some serving string where my release (an old gator jaw which connects above and below the arrow nock) to save wear and tear on the serving. Would it be useful for me to do so and how would I go about doing it? I have a brass nock on my sting above the arrow nock and use a rubber grommit below. Thanks for any assistance.


----------



## Shag (Jun 15, 2009)

I've used various braids as well as mono for years for all types of serving but I've never done any research I just haven't saw a need to buy something extra


----------



## Tunaboy (Oct 3, 2004)

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## BlackTimber (Sep 15, 2002)

wideerhunt
What pound test is the best for end serving? I'm getting ready to order some but can't seem to find the corresponding thickness with the pound test.


----------



## Rambu (Dec 1, 2008)

BlackTimber said:


> wideerhunt
> What pound test is the best for end serving? I'm getting ready to order some but can't seem to find the corresponding thickness with the pound test.


well that depends.... i have been playing with this more... i find 50lb.. works well... but 65lb would work as well.... I have been studying braids and have found that sufix makes a really nice tight braid that will work better i think.... I have not tested it yet... but the 50lb sufix is .014 just like halo.. i have only found green and yellow... I need to see if i can get it in white...


----------



## BlackTimber (Sep 15, 2002)

I went ahead and ordered some 65lb after re reading your posts. I'll let you know what I think. Thanks for all your info on this.


----------



## jack70707 (Feb 27, 2009)

I have been using 20lb Fireline on peeps and leeches for a few months now. It works great. I also use it on top of my center serving to save myself from redoing the whole thing. One inch run at the knocking point with 10lb line usually last about 800+ shots before it gets worn off by nocks. It is a good idea to wax the line before application , otherwise the d-loop will keep on twisting after a few shots , but i also tie the the ends of d-loop for safety anyway.


----------



## Tunaboy (Oct 3, 2004)

*Spiderwire*

Got some Spiderwire Stealth 80# in Tracer yellow for a steal of a deal. $13 plus a $6 rebate. Diameter is .017 same diameter as BCY 3d. Spool is 300 yards. Will get feedback as soon as I can. Seems to seal nice with a lighter too.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Are there any updates? Such as which lays down better....... diameters, colors


----------



## Tunaboy (Oct 3, 2004)

*Spiderwire*

It seems good. I did notice that with the tracer yellow that I use if you wind it tighter the color gets lighter. I have seen some "Camo" in 80# test for about $20 for 125 yards. This is one that changes colors from a black and a tan and on OD green. I did notice a problem spooling the spider wire on an old BCY spool. If I try to wrap super tight the line coming the spool sometimes cuts into the line still on the spool. All in all I think that it works pretty good and is half the price.


----------



## condude4 (Sep 14, 2008)

I used 20# powerpro for a while if I really needed something reserved I just spooled some powerpro onto the string and tied it like I normally would with serving.


----------



## BlackTimber (Sep 15, 2002)

I've been using the 65lb test and really like it.


----------



## nightmare (Nov 27, 2007)

I had often wondered about this.
Being a Musky guide, I've got all kinds of Spider Wire Stealth at my disposal. 
The reason I use Stealth, is that it holds less water than all the other braids, which is important when I have clients booked when I could be up in a tree. Less water means dryer hands in colder temps, so, I would guess that this would be a good choice for those who are out in all kinds of weather.


----------



## bullfisher (Apr 22, 2009)

Hey Rambu, hows that spiderwire invisabraid holdin up after all these months?


----------



## bilongo (Nov 18, 2008)

bullfisher said:


> Hey Rambu, hows that spiderwire invisabraid holdin up after all these months?


+2 That's a good question? :darkbeer:


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

It sounds like you fellows have done your research and found some good solutions that work. I looked into using spider wire during one of the gulf wars when spectra was all being used by the military. At the time the line that I looked at was not round but more flat. I decided that this would cause me to be serving back and fourth over the serving and not just getting a serving in only one direction.

From what I have seen here some of the spider wire is round and is working great. Thanks for this post.


----------



## eflanders (Dec 8, 2007)

TTT for a good thread (no pun intended).


----------



## g_c_c_23 (Jul 19, 2008)

I used to use PowerPro but if you back lash it snaps like a dry twig switched to Stren Super braid.




















Not sure that helps anyone just thought I would add


----------



## jaydub (May 16, 2008)

*cool*

Now fellas..... what is the intended use for 452x other than bowstring material???? have we been getting repackaged products at 5x the price? ive heard similar stories about dloop mat. being sold for its intended purpose(lacrosse racquets) for 20 bucks for 100 yards.......


----------



## eddie_tobler (Jun 20, 2008)

I use suffix, can't remember i think 50 or 60 lb..... .016 diam 

Works fine for me....


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

power pro .015 is working fine for me, and serving looks great, even if it seems not perfectly round. under tension its fine


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Rambu said:


> sure.. i will tomorrow... but my feeling is that it is going to be under by a bit with the spiderwire.. But i see no bad with that.. fits better in the track...


Hey guys
I have found this very interesting. Now when i read this quote below.I thought i would add a little bit. 



Quote = fits better in the track


Now i bought 65 % cams. By the shop man making it thiner in the track. My percentage went to 72 percent holding weight. My second bow i had done. went to 70 percent. [ :thumbs_up

Could you guys check your holding weight, and see what you come up with in percentage holding weight..


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

dwagoner said:


> power pro .015 is working fine for me, and serving looks great, even if it seems not perfectly round. under tension its fine


actually reading package while i was just in the garage finishing up serving, power pro says its the roundest braided line. it seems quite nice and finished string set looks as good as bcy serving, well see how it holds up now


----------



## dkard (Sep 25, 2004)

*Walmart*

Check Walmart in the Fall. Spiderwire and the other high end lines get marked down. I bought $30 rolls of Spiderwire for $3 last fall,


----------



## Rchr (Jul 3, 2003)

Unk Bond said:


> Now i bought 65 % cams. By the shop man making it thiner in the track. My percentage went to 72 percent holding weight. My second bow i had done. went to 70 percent. [ :thumbs_up
> 
> Could you guys check your holding weight, and see what you come up with in percentage holding weight..


Unk Bond, 

That is a lot of change in your let off percentage. I would be willing to bet that it is caused by a very small length change in your string and not so much by the thickness in your serving.


----------

